# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Column: Appels met peren vergelijken

## evitalien

Ons lichaam bestaat voor 20-25% uit vet. Als we over het vet in ons lichaam hebben praten we graag over appels en peren. Met peren bedoelen we de personen die bij gewichtsvermeerdering vet rond de heupen en billen vasthouden. De appels onder ons zijn de personen die bij gewichtstoename vet rond de organen in de buikholte verzamelen.

Appels en peren hebben beiden als kenmerk dat ze in gewicht aangekomen zijn. Allebei hebben ze overtollig vet. Toch maakt het wel degelijk uit waar dat vet opgeslagen is. Zoals hieronder zal blijken is het ene vet niet het andere vet.

De laatste jaren wordt het steeds duidelijker dat vet een actief weefsel is dat hormonen en signaalstoffen (adipokinen) produceert. Een signaalstof is bijvoorbeeld het hormoon leptine. Als er in het lichaam voldoende vet is opgeslagen geeft dit hormoon de hersenen een signaaltje, waardoor hongergevoelens zullen afnemen en de verwarming van het lichaam wat hoger gezet kan worden. Is er minder vet in het lichaam opgeslagen krijgen we honger en wordt de verwarming ietsje lager gezet. Eigenlijk zouden we dus nooit te zwaar kunnen worden. Door een verkeerd voedingspatroon wordt dit regelmechanisme verstoord. 

De plek waar het vet in het lichaam is opgeslagen maakt wel degelijk uit. Appels die het vet rondom de organen hebben maken meer van deze nadelige adipokinen aan dan peren. Als het vet rondom de organen zich gaat vermeerderen raken hormonen uit balans. Deze mensen verouderen snel en hebben een grote kans op diabetes type 2, hart- en vaatziekten en dementie.

Lees verder..


_----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Uw lichaam heeft baat bij voedingsstoffen op maat

----------

